# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى تهنئة :  ألف مبروك بمناسبة مرورعامين على المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

## mohamed73

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*    *أحبتي أعضاءوزوار ومشرفين وإداريين*  * المنتدى المغربي للمحمول*   *الكل فينا يشهد بجمال وروعة هذا   المنتدى  *   *الذي احتضن مجموعة رائعة من اعضاء*   *تعلمنا منهم الكثير والكثيرولا زلنا نتعلم منهم*  *بصراحة هنا لاتوصف سعادتي بوجودي بينكم*   *في هذا اليوم وهو مرورعامين على المنتدى المغربي للمحمول*  *وهنا نطفئ شمووع لنحيي شموع اخرى* *لسنة قادمة مليئة بالحب والعطـــاء*
يوم
20
/
01
/
2013  *هو مرورعامين على المنتدى المغربي للمحمول*
كل سنه والمنتدي في تقدم    * 
وهنا أوجه كلمات الشكر والعرفان*  *لكل من ساهم فى إعداد*   *هذا* *المنتدى سواء بفكره أو جهده ...*  *وأدعولكم من الله بالتوفيق*

----------


## محمد السيد

مبرووووووووووك
علينا النجاح
ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله

----------


## salihmob

مزيد من التقدم لهذا المبنتدي الذي ولد عملاق 
ولينافس اعتي المنتديات في المحمول 
الف مبروك لينا كلنا

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الف مبروك لينا كلنا*

----------


## salinas

مبرووووووووووك
علينا النجاح
ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله

----------


## bouhelal

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

فعلا خويا محمد صرح عظيم ولد عملاقا 
الف الف مبروك على الجميع
والشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم 
سواء بكبيرة او صغيرة
 لانجاح مسيرة هذا المنتدى

----------


## hassan riach

برووووووووووك
علينا النجاح
ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*الف مبروك على الجميع ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مليار مبروك للجميع ونتمنى ان حدث تطور وتقدم ان يستمر للازدهار والى المرتبة الاولى
وان حدث تقصير ان لايعود ولايتكرا ومبروك لكل الاعضاء

----------


## yassin55

الف مبروك الى الجميع اسره المنتدى المغربى  على التعاون وعقبال  1000000 شمعه

----------


## seffari

الف مبروك الى الجميع اسره المنتدى المغربى

----------


## hoosooo

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## Mohamed.pik

مبروك علينا وعلى الجميع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

الف مبروك الى الجميع اسره المنتدى المغربى

----------


## sfx.omar

شكرا لك والله يجزيك خير

----------


## ighdriss

كل سنه والمنتدي في تقدم

----------


## ستارالعراق

الف الف مبروك

----------


## EZEL

_ألف مبروك والى مزيد من التقدم والعطاء ..._

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

الاف الاف مابروك لانا جميع و نتمنا المزيد من العطاء و التالوق انشاء الله

----------


## jazouli89

مبروك علينا وعلى الجميع

----------


## panther2005

عيد سعيد للمنتدي

----------

